# Paph. Hilo Citron



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

The cross is Alma Gevaert 'Green Dome' SM/TPS X Hsinying Citron 'Ching Hua Giant' GM/TPS.
The plants are all large and very vigorous, but rather slow to blooming.
Here are six of the sister plants that have flowered so far.



























And here's me  with my favorite plant.....





which is a bit wonky in its first blooming, but should have great potential in future flowering


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

3rd from the top! = winner.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2011)

Too cool, all of those sister blooms; esp. like the dorsals!!!! Jean


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty albas!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW... Very well grown and bloomed.. The one you are holding looks huge!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison. How many more do you have to go?


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> 3rd from the top! = winner.



Seriously?! Wow, I did not see that coming. 



JeanLux said:


> Too cool, all of those sister blooms; esp. like the dorsals!!!! Jean



Thank you Jean. Yup, I like the dorsals too!
All seem to be squat-shaped so far. It's likely be the influence of the pod parent Alma Gevaert 'Green Dome'.



jjkOC said:


> Very pretty albas!



Thank you 



paphioboy said:


> WOW... Very well grown and bloomed.. The one you are holding looks huge!



Hehe, thank you!  Yes it is big, the dorsal is 8 cm wide.



SlipperKing said:


> Thanks for the comparison. How many more do you have to go?



There are 20 more to go. They are SLOW, 3.5 years out of flask now.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 1, 2011)

:clap::clap: Looks like you picked a winner!
I have Eric's address if you'd like it!oke:
How many of these will you hold on to for a 2nd blooming? It would be interesting to see how they compare next year.


----------



## hardy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hehe. I plan to keep all until second blooming. 
If the shape doesn't change much, I'll let go the poorer half.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally like #4 best... The shape looks like Maudiae 'The Queen'..


----------



## nikv (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice group of plants, Hardy!


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice! I like #4!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2011)

Somebody here likes green!


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember when you posted these as seedlings...awesome to see how well they bloomed out.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2011)

Very beautiful blooms... #4 & #5 are better in my opinion  Any news from the ones you put in water to grow roots??


----------



## hardy (Jul 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Somebody here likes green!



Hehe, I do love green flowers 



paphioboy said:


> I personally like #4 best... The shape looks like Maudiae 'The Queen'..





John M said:


> Very nice! I like #4!





biothanasis said:


> Very beautiful blooms... #4 & #5 are better in my opinion  Any news from the ones you put in water to grow roots??



Yes #4 is nice isn't it? The typical maudiae proportions is easy on the eye. Well, actually the old graceful look (like Maudiae 'The Queen') is missing on some of the awarded maudiae-types nowadays  Rather the new things look like big monsters, hehe. Perhaps blame it to the judging system!  But really, often some plants are awarded for size even though the shapes may not be so easy to the eye. Hmm... 

Thanasis, do you mean the flasklings that I've chopped up? All is well  I'll post an update under the original threads, I promise 

Thanks to all for your kind comments! ^^


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 2, 2011)

Hardy, There is no doubt that you know a good one when you see it. The one in your hand is a keeper for sure. Love it.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 3, 2011)

I like these blooms colourated like 'green apples' - lovely. 
I go for #4 !!:drool:


----------



## hardy (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

These are all great! Nice, wide dorsals.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2011)

hardy said:


> Thanasis, do you mean the flasklings that I've chopped up? All is well  I'll post an update under the original threads, I promise



Hi Hardy, I meant the nfs plants that you did the same proceedure with the seedlings. I saw the relevant thread and I see that they are thriving. Bravo :clap: yupppiiieee!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2011)

#3 and 4 have potential. You can get rid of #1 &2 now, no future for either. #5 he's got personality! Keep him a round to experiment on! The one in your hand will be #1 in the future *wink*


----------



## hardy (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick update...

I have to say these flask-grown batch is REALLY SLOW. Most of the plants are yet to bloom. Already 4 years now.... I wonder if there's something wrong with the culture or is it just the plants 






One more bloom, not bad I think.


----------



## Roth (Nov 2, 2011)

hardy said:


> Quick update...
> 
> I have to say these flask-grown batch is REALLY SLOW. Most of the plants are yet to bloom. Already 4 years now.... I wonder if there's something wrong with the culture or is it just the plants
> 
> ...



Beautiful plants... however the Alma Gevaert is a tetraploid, the Hsinying Citron is a triploid... ( Gael are always diploid...), got plants form this kind of thing. Depending on the chromosome count of each of your plant, they can bloom easily or reluctantly, but this does not mean anything for the flower quality, some slow blooming ones can be excellent...


----------



## hardy (Nov 2, 2011)

I see. Well it could be beacuse of the parentage then. Thank you for the grex info and insight!
They are not just slow to bloom, the growth has stalled too. 
I mean, they were vigorous when smaller but the growth rate is definitely much slower now. 
The plants were recently repotted and the roots looked fine. 
I didn't know maudiaes may take that long to flower. More waiting and patience needed I guess!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2011)

They may be slow but beautifully grown! You definitely have Maudiae type culture in the tropics down pat


----------



## Dantheman (Nov 2, 2011)

also the alba hybrids are usually a bit slower than normal i have three flasks taken out at the same time one vini, one normal and ona alba and the albas are the slowest


----------



## toddybear (Nov 2, 2011)

Huge dorsal!


----------

